# Dehydrator



## revid (Nov 16, 2019)

Looking at buying a dehydrator for making jerky and or sausages. Couple I looked at get temps up to 170 degrees( Cabela’s). Is this good/ high enough for what I need?


----------



## oldsmokerdude (Nov 16, 2019)

I would say yes. Anything higher than that and you are cooking instead of dehydrating. Make sure you get one a little bigger than you think you need right now. Once you start making jerky and sausage, you'll want to make more and more and bigger batches. :-)


----------



## crazymoon (Nov 16, 2019)

RV, 170 is all you'll need for the high end temp. I have an Excaliber model which goes to 165 or 170 and has served me well over the years.


----------



## S-met (Nov 16, 2019)

I support excalibur as a local company. Stx is another stateside company. Little pricey, but worth it.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 16, 2019)

I had the Cabelas 80L, nice dehydrator but kinda loud. The Excalibur is a great one. Harvest Mill makes a good one too.


----------



## phathead69 (Nov 16, 2019)

revid said:


> Looking at buying a dehydrator for making jerky and or sausages. Couple I looked at get temps up to 170 degrees( Cabela’s). Is this good/ high enough for what I need?


Use my cabelas every year. Works great and all I need


----------



## revid (Nov 16, 2019)

phathead69 said:


> Use my cabelas every year. Works great and all I need


What model you have phathead69?


----------



## Bellies'N'Beer (Nov 16, 2019)

I am still using a Nesco that I got from walmart about 20 years ago for less than 40 bucks and it is still going strong. Use it a lot year round for jerky, fruit, peppers, you name it. Its not the biggest or the best but it was cheap and still keeps going.


----------



## Steve H (Nov 17, 2019)

I've had a few over the years. The only thing I hated with them was the plastic trays. And how big of a PITA they were to clean.  If I got another. I would find something with better trays. Some have stainless steel trays. Though with SS trays. The price goes up. I just bought some jerky pans. And use my oven.


----------



## uncle eddie (Nov 17, 2019)

My very well used Open Country forced air dehydrator only goes as high as 155F.  Most items I dehydrate are in the 125-135 range.  For wild game I will run it at max for an hour or so before turning it down to finishing temps.

Be sure to use cure when dehydrating meats for jerky.


----------



## uncle eddie (Nov 17, 2019)

Steve H said:


> I've had a few over the years. The only thing I hated with them was the plastic trays. And how big of a PITA they were to clean.  If I got another. I would find something with better trays. Some have stainless steel trays. Though with SS trays. The price goes up. I just bought some jerky pans. And use my oven.





 Steve H
 - my plastic trays clean fine on the extended sani-cycle in the dishwasher.  Also, lightly spraying the plastic trays with non-stick cooking spray helps a ton.


----------



## S-met (Nov 17, 2019)

My trays don't fit in my sink well and 10 trays don't fit in my dishwasher. I bought a bus tray and stack them all in here. Fill with 160° hot water and an oxyclean soak until I can handle it. Usually only need a light scrubbing in a couple of spots.






I like the idea of cooking spray. Might consider that next time if I'm doing anything sticky or sweet.

Sadly (happy for my dogs), most of my dehydrating is for dog treats. Sometimes I'll throw a  tray or 2 for wife and I. But mostly sees chicken feet, tendon, tripe and skins.


----------



## phathead69 (Nov 17, 2019)

revid said:


> What model you have phathead69?


Here it is last year. Blanket across the top and tented in back. I put a lit anmps tube under it . It pulls smokey air in from bottom and exhaust out back. Since I add smoke I have to use out side so the blanket helps with heat retention in cold weather.  I think it's the excalibur unit. Probably 15 years old or more. I'll get the exact numbers off it if you need them.


----------

